# ‘01 ‘17 Willy Robert’s, Restore or Get Out



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I don’t have a dog in this fight, but that’s a bad ass skiff . Id fix it Plenty of “know - how “ on site. Good luck.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

I think I'd repair it


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

How do you like the boat from a use/meets your needs standpoint? If you see yourself keeping it long term it is an easy choice to fix and go through the systems while the deck is off.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

If she belonged to me, there would be no question. Rebuild! That is too sweet to sell or trade. Even if you have to "pay to play" you'll come out ahead.


----------



## Derf (Dec 11, 2020)

Willy_And_A_Moose said:


> Ok guys, here’s the deal:
> We have a 2001 17’ Willy and she’s been great for the 6 years we’ve owned her. Unfortunately we have a leak in the fuel tank that will require tearing the deck and front bulkhead out to replace it. We’ve been considering for a while a repaint and rewire to try to get her back to her original beauty. I’m battling with the nostalgia of keeping the Willy and selling to someone looking for a project and putting that and the restoration money towards something new. What would y’all do? Some pictures below:
> View attachment 164161
> 
> ...


No question in my mind 
REBUILD
You know what you have and seem happy with it- and sure looks sweet 
Time will be issue and the sweat equity but...
You’ll appreciate it when it’s done even more


----------



## Willy_And_A_Moose (May 25, 2017)

I’d be lying if I didn’t expect this reaction from this group! I think I’ve been looking for support in that decision. The boat fits our family perfectly and like everything else won’t make financial sense either way. I wish I had the time to tackle the project myself but my work schedule gets pretty much in the way. Currently trying to decide whether to have to work done at home by a custom boat builder or drag her to Florida back to Willy or the skiff shop. Mike and the crew at Willy are extremely nice and helpful and obviously have the specific boat knowledge, does anyone on here have any experience with having repair / restoration work done there?

Thanks for all of the thoughts!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

The best custom wood boat builders in the USA are in North Carolina but you could maybe tie in a family trip to Florida if you drag it back to Willy. Sorry no help but you HAVE to fix that skiff.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Yeah, Spencer,Merritt and Rybovich don't know squat about boat building here in S Fla.


----------



## Willy_And_A_Moose (May 25, 2017)

Not to continue off topic but Spencer is in NC


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Use to be West Palm next to Rybo.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Willy_And_A_Moose said:


> I’d be lying if I didn’t expect this reaction from this group! I think I’ve been looking for support in that decision. The boat fits our family perfectly and like everything else won’t make financial sense either way. I wish I had the time to tackle the project myself but my work schedule gets pretty much in the way. Currently trying to decide whether to have to work done at home by a custom boat builder or drag her to Florida back to Willy or the skiff shop. Mike and the crew at Willy are extremely nice and helpful and obviously have the specific boat knowledge, does anyone on here have any experience with having repair / restoration work done there?
> 
> Thanks for all of the thoughts!


Not to be too much of a contrarian but I would get rid of it! 😁 I can do you a big favor and relieve you of this burden!😁 On the serious side, I don't think that taking her back to Willy would be a bad call. Nice rig, as you can tell, I'm jealous!


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, but didn't they switch to fiberglass by the time yours was built?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful, and a classic. Take her to the Skiff Shop and get her healed!


----------



## Willy_And_A_Moose (May 25, 2017)

Yes mine is glass/Kevlar,


----------



## Smarinak (Nov 2, 2020)

I recently got some work done at the Willy Roberts Shop on my 15' Willy. They are about a half hour from me and were great to work with. Mine is a 2004 and looks very similar to yours. Feel free to shoot me any questions and best of luck with the boat.


----------



## Willy_And_A_Moose (May 25, 2017)

Beautiful boat @Smarinak and great to hear good things about the Willy shop. I spoke to Mike today and he goes out of his way to answer questions and be helpful. I think that’s looking like the right move to me.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Fix it no doubt.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It's winter - drag it down there and have them wave their magic wand and bring the entire boat back to new.

It will be worth every penny and remember - you doing any work on it is still way worse than them on their worst day.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Willy_And_A_Moose said:


> Beautiful boat @Smarinak and great to hear good things about the Willy shop. I spoke to Mike today and he goes out of his way to answer questions and be helpful. I think that’s looking like the right move to me.


Marcos ,the glass guy, does outstanding work ,knows his stuff and is meticulous w/ a soft touch.He built my 20'. It will be done right.

If you go down there, make sure u hit southern charms cafe for a meal , u will enjoy good ole food ...just down from the shop....good stuff

I am north of u in oriental,nc


----------

